# Finding that pheno in small space



## Danny88 (Jan 12, 2016)

so I have a 1.2mx1.2mx2m tent I was going to do 4 cuttings under a 600w hps in a scrog but looks like I'm getting seeds now so not sure what would be the best method I thought I would have to do at least 9 to find anything good and obviously wouldn't be able to scrog it and keep them separate with that many also would I have to wait for the plant to mature before I started flowering coz I think 9 might be to much if there left to grow that long


----------



## 420monster (Jan 13, 2016)

Are they feminized seeds?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> Are they feminized seeds?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


At that point I wasn't sure what seeds I was getting but going to pop some original granddaddy purple their regular seeds from attitude so I guess it's irrelevant now just hope I get plenty of females I've got ten seeds


----------



## 420monster (Jan 15, 2016)

Danny88 said:


> At that point I wasn't sure what seeds I was getting but going to pop some original granddaddy purple their regular seeds from attitude so I guess it's irrelevant now just hope I get plenty of females I've got ten seeds


The reason I ask is you don't want holes in your canopy from pulling males

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> The reason I ask is you don't want holes in your canopy from pulling males
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Sometimes, when it gets too crowded, it's not the worst thing lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 15, 2016)

If you gotta pheno hunt wait on the scrog til you find that 1,2, or 3 selected phenos you like... then go into production mode

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> The reason I ask is you don't want holes in your canopy from pulling males
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm not going to do the scrog now I'm starting from seed will probably do that next run when I find the best plant out of the lot I think I will have to try and keep them as small as. Can until I find out all the sexes what pot size would you recommend to put them in until I have sexed them I don't want to put them in big pots but also don't want them getting root bound I wanted to put them in their final pot once I have pulled the males


----------



## 420monster (Jan 15, 2016)

2 gal could do the trick why not sex clones then continue vegging Into the scrog

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> 2 gal could do the trick why not sex clones then continue vegging Into the scrog
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


What and just try to keep them separate so I can still find the best one whould that be about 10 litre then they don't sell them in gallons where I live


----------



## 420monster (Jan 15, 2016)

Pre sex your plants using clones make cuttings let them root the put them at 12/12 keep the males kill the females keep track what plant you took the cutting from then you can kill every male in the garden

there is 3.7 liters in a gallon 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> Pre sex your plants using clones make cuttings let them root the put them at 12/12 keep the males kill the females keep track what plant you took the cutting from then you can kill every male in the garden
> 
> there is 3.7 liters in a gallon
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


Wouldn't cloning them take just as long wouldn't it be better to just wait for pre-flowers and I know they do a 7.5 litre guess that's close enough Also I'm using coco and clay pebbles


----------



## 420monster (Jan 15, 2016)

No because your not vegging the clones your putting them straight to flower it's your grow tho I'm just trying to help

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 15, 2016)

I pheno hunt in small spaces. And it's tricky if your trying to find the ONE. 
I pop 30 seeds. Never top them. I flip to flower on day 14 of veg. I trim out all lower growth. Males get chopped. 
Here's a pheno hunt garden at day 55. Any keepers? If so I will leave low nug on plant , trim rootball, repot and reveg.


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 15, 2016)

420monster said:


> No because your not vegging the clones your putting them straight to flower it's your grow tho I'm just trying to help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


No I know what you are saying it's just I will have to wait to take cones then wait for them to root then flower them for a few weeks by that time wouldn't the pre-flowers of shown by then on the vegging plants that's what I thought of at first but not sure which would show first


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 17, 2016)

Danny88 said:


> What and just try to keep them separate so I can still find the best one whould that be about 10 litre then they don't sell them in gallons where I live


Ey man , guess your aussie , just wanted to chime in and reccomend atleast a 11 litre pot for your final repotting , if u do go seed i start in rockwool , then straight into something < 1 litre , wait till yoi have a nice rootball then go straight up to your final container 

I can also tell your new to this and just wanted to say your on the right track with the scrog idea !

Just make sure your patient in vege , an extra 2-4 weeks veg can make atleast that back in zips come harvest 

If you get a grow going lemme know for sure ill be onboard with you 

Good luck man 

Kannah


----------



## Grojak (Jan 17, 2016)

Danny88 said:


> No I know what you are saying it's just I will have to wait to take cones then wait for them to root then flower them for a few weeks by that time wouldn't the pre-flowers of shown by then on the vegging plants that's what I thought of at first but not sure which would show first



Pheno hunting is not a high yielding production…. it's always a sacrifice but one that pays off in the end. I used to do what you're saying… but realized I was wasting so much time and energy… so now I top my plants take those tops and as clone cuts than let the seedlings grow another 7 days and pop em in flower… it speeds things up by 2 weeks and you'll find the males quicker and get the clones vegging to good size by the time you know your phenos.

I grow from rock wool to 16oz plastic cups than to 1gal pots (thats 4 liters i think) I top when their in the 1gal pots and flower from there… why waste space and soil repotting to a 3gallon or bigger pot, makes no sense.. just get those girls in there fast and the boys out of there faster.


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Ey man , guess your aussie , just wanted to chime in and reccomend atleast a 11 litre pot for your final repotting , if u do go seed i start in rockwool , then straight into something < 1 litre , wait till yoi have a nice rootball then go straight up to your final container
> 
> I can also tell your new to this and just wanted to say your on the right track with the scrog idea !
> 
> ...


Nah mate from uk I'm definitely starting from seed already bought them got 10 regular original granddaddy purple and 5 Dutch passion seeds blueberry think I might just start in coco was getting alge on the rock wool last time when I was using it to clone what I have done before is used plastic cups to start in and have one covered in that foil tape so I can look at how the root growth is going don't think will be starting for a few week need to get some things sorted


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Pheno hunting is not a high yielding production…. it's always a sacrifice but one that pays off in the end. I used to do what you're saying… but realized I was wasting so much time and energy… so now I top my plants take those tops and as clone cuts than let the seedlings grow another 7 days and pop em in flower… it speeds things up by 2 weeks and you'll find the males quicker and get the clones vegging to good size by the time you know your phenos.
> 
> I grow from rock wool to 16oz plastic cups than to 1gal pots (thats 4 liters i think) I top when their in the 1gal pots and flower from there… why waste space and soil repotting to a 3gallon or bigger pot, makes no sense.. just get those girls in there fast and the boys out of there faster.


So instead of flowering the clone and throwing it when you find the sex you will keep them and flower the seeds to find the males have you heard of flowering the clone before it has roots in a cup of water it's supposed to only take a week to show


----------



## Grojak (Jan 18, 2016)

Danny88 said:


> So instead of flowering the clone and throwing it when you find the sex you will keep them and flower the seeds to find the males have you heard of flowering the clone before it has roots in a cup of water it's supposed to only take a week to show


Thats exactly what I do…. I stick to my method tried and true… cloning in straight water is possible but I would't think it would speed up the sexing process.


----------



## Danny88 (Jan 18, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Thats exactly what I do…. I stick to my method tried and true… cloning in straight water is possible but I would't think it would speed up the sexing process.


Well I'm gong to buy an aero cloner so if I flower the clones I will use that if you are keeping the clones and flowering the seeded plants wouldn't you have to wait for the plants to mature before taking clones where as if you flower the clone it doesn't matter if the plant is mature enough yet coz you will be throwing the clone away and taking new clones when it's mature and you have weeded out the males


----------



## Grojak (Jan 19, 2016)

if the plants big enough to take a clone its big enough to toss into flower.. I usually let it veg 3-5 days after taking the cut before tossing it into flower… w/ an aerocloner you will find that you can root clones typically in 10-14 days (where as using rock wool at times can take up to 3 weeks to show roots).


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 20, 2016)

12/12 from seed, reveg the winners, repeat until you have 2-3 favorites


----------

